# Power drawbar



## ed_h (Dec 13, 2012)

Here is a power drawbar project I did recently.  It was great learning and seems to work great.

http://bullfire.net/Power_Drawbar/Power_Drawbar.html


----------



## OakRidgeGuy (Dec 13, 2012)

That sir is very sweet. Love the build.. I agree that you should try to find that leak though.


----------



## PurpLev (Dec 13, 2012)

very nice build. I am researching a power drawbar option for slightly different setup the past 2 days. nice to see another.


----------

